# 92 Maxima SE chokes and dies



## BigArmsClub (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey, I have a 92 Maxima SE Automatic that seems to choke on me all the time. Sometimes when I accelerate it starts choking and it reacts like a first timer on a stickshift, same rocking back and forth motion, only my car is automatic. If I let off of the gas and let it idle down, I can then accelerate again. Sometimes when I'm on the freeway the engines just cuts off, i'll have to stick it in neutral and start it back up again....while doing 65mph. The only thing I can compare it to is when your car has a bad fuel filter. That's how it reacts, only i've changed the fuel filter already. I had the O2 sensor checked and it's fine. Had the computer checked and there's no problems there either. I thought it might've been a bad fuel pump, but was told that if a fuel pump goes bad I wouldn't be able to restart my car. Somebody told me that when a bad catalytic converter goes bad the car would react that way, but i'm not sure if that's the problem either. Anybody had this problem before? Any suggestions?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

A bad Cat. would back up the engine at higher RPMs and would always make it bog down... Hmmm might want to check for some vaccume leaks.


----------



## royson345 (Jan 14, 2005)

Could be your fuel injectors. Check your plugs, wires, rotor and cap to make sure it's firing right.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

There's a plethora of problems that can cause this, and the VE engine is prone to lots of gremlins that do this. basically just start checking things one by one and you'll eventually find the problem. it's sometimes a long tedious process.

First, I would check your main sensors though.. MAF, TPS, and oxygen sensors and wiring. sometimes this can be as simple as a loose wire, but often it's not. good luck.


----------



## BigArmsClub (Jan 29, 2005)

I had my O2 sensors checked already, they said it was fine. Lot's of mechanics have taken a look at my engine but nobody knows whats up with it. You know how your car reacts when it's your first time on a stick, well that's exactly how my car reacts when i accerlerate. I gotta let off the gas, let it idle then I can accelerate again. I think I've had everything checked that the eye can see already, the mechanics wanted to do more tests but that would've cost more money and I didn't want to do it. Any other suggestions?


----------



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

I had similar problem with 89 maxima. To be sure disconnect the Oxygen sensor under the car running from the exhaust and try running. If it improves that's you problem


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

my daughter's car is doing the same thing. did you ever find out what was the cause? i've had new plugs , rotor, dist cap and wires installed. it all started when the plastic upper radiator hose snapped. sprayed water everywhere and stalled the car. thank god it didn't blow the heads. new radiator for $500. it ran for a day and then this problem. the same shop talked me into the plugs rotor and dist cap. $275. it still goes into this chugging thing and stalls. i'm not going back to them but would like some help. any ideas


----------

